# PQ on TV2



## benn5325 (Mar 16, 2004)

I have a 622 & 625 DVRs.
On both the PQ for TV1 is great, but TV2 is very grainy on both of the systems.
Any ideas how to improve the PQ?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

benn5325 said:


> I have a 622 & 625 DVRs.
> On both the PQ for TV1 is great, but TV2 is very grainy on both of the systems.
> Any ideas how to improve the PQ?


Step 1: Check to see if there are any unnecessary splitters.

Step 2: Try setting TV2 to a different channel modulation

Step 3: Get a couple of $29 Signal amplifiers from Radioshack. This is what fixed it for me.


----------



## benn5325 (Mar 16, 2004)

LtMunst said:


> Step 1: Check to see if there are any unnecessary splitters.
> 
> Step 2: Try setting TV2 to a different channel modulation
> 
> Step 3: Get a couple of $29 Signal amplifiers from Radioshack. This is what fixed it for me.


1 - No
2 - tried that
3 - Hm... Any specific model/brand? I'll give that a shot on one of the TVs and see if that helps.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

Is TV-2 channel modulation set to Air or Cable? I have found that the picture is a little better on the Cable setting, especially when the TV-2 signal is diplexed.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

A signal amp is good advice. The TV 2 picuture quality is a common complaint, but I don't think it is Dish's fault. Most of the TV manufacturers for the last several years have not invested in good RF demods for their TV's. My JVC and RCA TV's provide only a fair quality picture with noticible noise, not clean, from my 322 and 625, via the RF demod, and I can't get seem to do anything more to improve it. Meanwhile the 2 Sony TV's (one manufactured back in the 1980's) have an EXCELLENT picture quality via the RF demods, suprisingly clean with great color accuracy, from the same 322 and 625. The same difference was true back when I had cable and was using the RF demods. Sony seems to have always, and continues (my latest KV32HS420) to provide top quality RF demods for viewing. Good quality RF demods do make a tremendous difference. So, often the limitations of our own TV may be at fault, to some degree.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

benn5325 said:


> Any specific model/brand?


This one works well:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...plifier&kw=signal+amplifier&parentPage=search


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

I had to put an antenuator on my output of TV2 to fix my pic on the other TV. Signal was too strong made the video look very bright and audio buzzing.


----------



## techgirl7 (Oct 26, 2006)

Definitely want to have both tv2 locations on cable mode, find the clearest channel. Also, even though runs shouldn't exceed about 20 feet, there are sets of RCA outputs for tv2 location on the back of the 322 and 625 (as well as all the other dual tuner receivers).


----------



## benn5325 (Mar 16, 2004)

Update, I feel I must report my progress with the PQ on TV2.
I’m extremely embarrassed, but here goes.

Both of my TV2 TVs are connected via a VCR/DVD Combo.
I had the TVs set to channel 73 and didn’t worry about the VCR. Well after several attempts with various boosters and all kinds of crap, my 8 Year old! Says
Dad, why don’t you turn the VCR to channel 73 and see what that’s like.

Holy crap! Perfect picture…….

Thanks son!


----------

